# MMMmmmmm Brisket



## Diva Q (Mar 7, 2007)

I love brisket. 

Just picked up two to smoke tomorrow. They are so beautiful.

I can't wait. 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v636/ ... risket.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v636/ ... ket2-1.jpg


----------



## wittdog (Mar 7, 2007)

Go Diva Go....I'm making a run to BJs today to see what I can find.....


----------



## SteerCrazy (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice lookin briskets! Keep us updated with the smoke


----------



## allie (Mar 7, 2007)

Those look great!  Can't wait to see finished pics!


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 7, 2007)

LOL no that is $8.80 per kg or $3.99 a pound. That is a pretty good price around here. 

Our brisket is always much more that the US.


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 7, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> LOL no that is $8.80 per kg or $3.99 a pound. That is a pretty good price around here.
> 
> Our brisket is always much more that the US.



If you guys would quit weighing things in kg and go back to pounds it would be a lot cheaper :scratch  [smilie=a_smartie.gif]


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 7, 2007)

Looking good, keep us posted


----------



## The Missing Link (Mar 7, 2007)

Looking good, keep us posted


----------



## kickassbbq (Mar 8, 2007)

*briskets*

Come on down to MN.  I buy Briskets for $1.68 at Restuarant Depot.
*But, those sure look nice!!!!!*
Smoke On!!!!!


----------



## wittdog (Mar 8, 2007)

Chuckwagoncook said:
			
		

> I just paid 1.69 at my butcher for a case of briskets.  Also paid 1.60 for spares, and 1.17 for butts.  My cousin picked up 2 briskets the other day for 1.08, if I had been there I woulda loaded up on them.


I can never find briskets that cheap.


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 8, 2007)

We can get butts up here on average of $1.00 lb and usually they put them on sale even cheaper. I believe last week when I did the 50 lbs of butt I got them all for .47¢ a lb.


----------



## oompappy (Mar 8, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Chuckwagoncook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super Wally has them for like $1.38, sometimes select, sometimes choice. 
I've picked out some nice ones, but not every time.


----------



## SoEzzy (Mar 8, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> We can get butts up here on average of $1.00 lb and usually they put them on sale even cheaper. I believe last week when I did the 50 lbs of butt I got them all for .47¢ a lb.



Ah! The benefits of living somewhere they like making bacon! <sigh>   

Isn't it strange that one persons off cuts can make such a tasty meal for the rest of the country!


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 8, 2007)

well we are getting ready:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v636/ ... isket3.jpg

and while I snapped a picture of those I also took a picture of these lovelies sitting on my shed deck ... waiting for spring.. the tarp that was around them blew off the other night. 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v636/ ... arrels.jpg


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 8, 2007)

Got a few inches of snow up there huh? 
Can't wait to see the briskets taking some heat


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 8, 2007)

well they are on.

it is -15 C or 4 F

here is the snow pile right beside the smoker yes that is the *top *of my kids swing set 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v636/ ... isket7.jpg

coals getting ready:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v636/ ... isket4.jpg

briskets on:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v636/ ... isket5.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v636/ ... isket6.jpg


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 9, 2007)

and now they are done...

turned out well I am happy tender, flavorful and a nice smoke ring not overly large but still nice. 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v636/ ... isket8.jpg


----------



## Rich Decker (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: briskets*



			
				wboggs said:
			
		

> I can buy briskets for that too; in this case we're talking brisket *flats*.  Flats is the good stuff, the best part; when you get the junk too it's cheaper like you're saying.



I beg to differ. I'd just buy the points if I could. Properly prepared burnt ends are the bomb...

I don't think I've ever paid more then $1.50 a pound for cases of packers.


----------



## Bobberqer (Mar 9, 2007)

One man's junk, is another man's treasure... 8) ...


----------



## john a (Mar 9, 2007)

Very nice Diva, great job.


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you 
I just finished slicing and chopping:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v636/ ... sket10.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v636/ ... isket9.jpg


----------



## The Missing Link (Mar 9, 2007)

outstanding looking brisket when you have time send me some of that high doller brisket. LOL.


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 9, 2007)

Looked real tasty Diva


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Mar 10, 2007)

I gave my brisket a partner. I'll be starting them tomorrow morning.

http://home.comcast.net/~volstew/qmeat1.JPG


----------



## john a (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice job Diva.


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 10, 2007)

Ought to see brisket prices getting right with the summer holidays coming up. Should be able to find em all over town for .99 by memorial day.  In fact may just have to cook a couple myself to just make sure I still can. Aint tried cooking one since old Shep was just a pup.  Thinking I'm starting to crave it again.  Good old chopped brisket sandwich would taste purty good. 

bigwheel


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 10, 2007)

Chopped brisket??  that wouldn't score well in a competition...LOL!!!!    8) 

So says Jim Minion


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 10, 2007)

LOL but chopped brisket is mighty fine on a sammie with coleslaw and a side of chili


----------

